# I want a third kitty



## Neverwhere (Nov 7, 2020)

Hi, so I really think I need a third cat.
I have 2 love bugs. But their personalities are so vastly different...and I have a couple concerns...but I really think a third kitty(after I move to a slightly bigger home) would be a good idea for the balance of our life.
My boy Enzo is about 4 years old, sweet mamas boy. He just wants love and wants someone to play with him. He is fearful of other people(hides) but once he's used to you...all he wants is pets and cuddles and kisses.
Luna, my crazy girl, is about 3 years old. She just loves to play and hunt but she doesn't like playing with Enzo much. She's sweet with me and occasionally to Enzo but she's super independent.
I want a kitten or a young cat like them. But I can't decide if a girl or a boy would be better.

I think a girl would be good,..but she'd have to be sweet and playful..to be perfect for both.
But I've read a lot that girls tend to not like each other much and I want a cat I feel can be versatile with both of my furbabies.
A lil boy would be fun and extra playful and boys tend to be sweeter..but Im worried about Luna being stuck with 2 boys and having to deal with a boy picking on Zo. ..help?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You have to want a third kitty for YOU. You can't have any expectations. What if the new kitty doesn't like either of your cats? What if she only likes one of them and not the other? Give her back? You can never predict their nature, especially when they're young. Heck, even if they're older. I thought Cinderella (my first cat) would like a friend, so I adopted Cleo. Turns out Cinderella was just fine being the only cat. Then I got the twins, thinking Cleo would have someone to play with. Nope. The twins had each other. So now I had Cleo, this cat who didn't like being touched or picked up, NEVER was a lap cat. But 13 years later, she's still my little empath cat, knows when I'm sad and tries to comfort me. Most people would have given her back because of her standoffishness. 

Male or female doesn't matter, it's the cat's personality that matters.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Exactly so, it's like having children - you get what you get. Every one is different and it's impossible to _know_ how one or another will turn out over time.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

I think a getting a third cat is perfect.

I have three, two boys, and one girl. The girl isn't very affectionate, she just likes to be left alone. My little boy is super sweet and affectionate, he loves to be petted and will sit in my lap for hours! The other boy is quite playful and likes to petted, but not much a lap cat. They all play often. The girl is pretty independent, and would be fine as an only cat, but she loves her bothers! They are all always together, and could never be separated.

I think a boy would be best. My girl doesn't mind being stuck with two boys, but then again, they've been with each other all of their lives.


----------

